# Needing to ovulate sooner



## jillers0522 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello- I'm new to this site and am looking for some advice from fellow TTC women. My husband and I have been trying for about a year to start our family. I have already had all kinds of tests done and just went through my first round of Clomid. I had a biopsy done and they found that although taken on day 23 it showed a day 17 sample. My doctor told me that by taking Clomid it would help me to ovulate sooner, I usually ovulate on day 16-17 and have get my period every 25-26 days. So as you can see my LP is very short. While on my first round of Clomid I received my LH surge with fertile mucus on day 18!! Later than normal.

I have read threads and forums about people taking black cohosh or vitex (which has also been referred to as chaste berry). Has anyone had success taking either of these to induce ovulation earlier? I didn't have many side effects from the Clomid other than the hot flashes but I'm wondering if I should try taking both the Clomid and the herbal supplements together? What have people found to be helpful? I want to be pregnant, like yesterday!!

I should also mention that I do see a chiropractor multiple times a week as well as an acupuncturist once a week that specializes in fertility. I'm trying everything that I can to get pregnant and nothing seems to be working


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

When I took Vitex, I ovulated a little later. My overall cycle was a little longer because of that but I think my luteal phase stayed the same. Some people say not to take Clomid and Vitex at the same time because they counteract each other. Clomid may help improved your luteal phase by producing more follicles that make more progesterone. I found that B6 improve my luteal phase. I took 100mg a day. Is your doctor doing ultrasound monitoring to look at your follicles produced with Clomid? If they are, perhaps a trigger shot would help you ovulate sooner, but I don't think just taking Clomid guarantees and earlier ovulation. Good luck to you!


----------



## jillers0522 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you PokeyAC. I talked to my doctor the other day and she told me to start the Clomid earlier in my cycle. If I don't get pregnant next month she will bump up the dosage and if that doesn't work, I will be referred to a specialist.


----------



## dakipode (Apr 3, 2012)

I took Clomid for one cycle but it didn't hasten my ovulation, it was the same as always (around CD22). The nurse at the fertility clinic told me they don't prescribe Clomid to speed up ovulation but rather to enhance it, i.e. have the potential of releasing more than one egg. I was also told not to take vitex (or any other fertility enhancing herbal supplement) together with the Clomid. I had tried vitex a couple of months before that but it didn't affect my ovulation schedule at all, just gave me bad GI issues.

Rather than ovulating earlier it sounds like lengthening your LP might be helpful though supposedly 10 days is long enough.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I cant say anything about ovulating earlier..... but all 3 of my children are born of my normal 10 day Lp. Each was also conceived much later in a cycle than day 14... I have a long cycle and a short Lp. Dd1 was concieved on day 20 or so, dd2 was on or around day30 and ds was just around day 35. For me late ovulation was not a problem... it just means less times a year to try and longer than the normal 28 days between tries.

Good luck to you though, it took us 3 years to have dd1, it is tough to wait.


----------



## jillers0522 (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you heard how to increase your LP? If it takes 10 days to travel/implant and because I get my period every 24-26 days, I don't even have 10 days in between. Thanks for your help.


----------

